# Where is the Green Scorpion?



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2009)

What ever happened to www.thegreenscorpion.com.au ?? Every link I try can't find the page, tried on two computers now.

Looking for some scorpion advise, what to feed babys?


----------



## falconboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like their web site is down mate as it doesn't work for me either at the moment.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm. Ok, cheers.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought it was my computer playing up ! hope it's back up soon, i'm looking to get my 1st scorp


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 20, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 20, 2009)

Works for me 

Just feed baby scorpions tiny crickets.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea its up and running now
I tried earlier and it didnt work either, so would have to be the site.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah there you go, cheers guys.


----------

